# Pruitt headed to TTUN?



## Madsnooker (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks like he may be headed to join ole khaki pants.

That would be a great hire for TTUN. 

http://www.mlive.com/wolverines/ind..._with_j.html#incart_most-commented_wolverines


----------



## Throwback (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 9, 2015)

Throwback said:


>



Is that becuase you want him out of UGA, or don't want to see him back at Bama?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Is that becuase you want him out of UGA, or don't want to see him back at Bama?



It's because he doesn't want him coaching any team with a remote chance of playing the Barn.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's because he doesn't want him coaching any team with a remote chance of playing the Barn.



OOHHHHH Gotcha.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> OOHHHHH Gotcha.



He don't like "Pope Richt" much neither. Wait 'til he gets a load of Mr. Smart.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2015)

The takeover has begun.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2015)

On to plan C...... or D. Runing out of plans.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> On to plan C...... or D. Runing out of plans.



Yalls D coordinator is still there.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yalls D coordinator is still there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yalls D coordinator is still there.



I'm looking ahead and wondering what our staff will look like in 3 months.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 9, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Is that becuase you want him out of UGA, or don't want to see him back at Bama?



Cuz.....Wolverines!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm looking ahead and wondering what our staff will look like in 3 months.



What staff?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 9, 2015)

Wow. This has got to be the craziest season's in CF. With all the crazy finishes and coaching vacancies. Wow


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> What staff?



Want to get banned for a year?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Want to get banned for a year?



please ban spotandstalk for a year

he hates bama too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Want to get banned for a year?



please ban spotandstalk for a year

he hates bama too. 

so does slayer.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

Charlie come in here and take care of this. I told you to ban 6 the day you took the job and look at what's happened! Ban 6 he hates the Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2015)

My ban button is not working right.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm looking ahead and wondering what our staff will look like in 3 months.





mguthrie said:


> What staff?





Matthew6 said:


> please ban spotandstalk for a year
> 
> he hates bama too.
> 
> so does slayer.



Robert, just look at UGA on the sidelines next season.. You'll see your staff!

Ok.. Gotta go!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Robert, just look at UGA on the sidelines next season.. You'll see your staff!
> 
> Ok.. Gotta go!!!!!!



Oh snap!!! He gone!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My ban button is not working right.



Mine's not.......... there's a few in here that need a timeout.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Want to get banned for a year?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2015)

I hope GA steps up and keeps. We don't need him up there.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yalls D coordinator is still there.



Yep, they just have to find another recruiter to give the position to.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 10, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I hope GA steps up and keeps. We don't need him up there.



Why?  He'll field a pretty good defense, but he'll surely ignite that powder keg Michigan has as a head coach.  Could be the explosion to take them back down.

It's just a matter of time before Harbaugh's shtick wears thin up there.  It's great to see a coach with fire dogging his players for every mistake, but after a while it just gets irritating and the players get numb to it.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 11, 2015)

He's headed back home to alabama. The coaching carousel continues


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> He's headed back home to alabama. The coaching carousel continues



Yep 6&7 will be happy they liked UGA D under Pruitt


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2015)

Nutter clueless yankee post.  The boy don't want no yankee team.  Looks like he and Saban have kissed and made up.  Hate to see him go.


----------



## Scott G (Dec 11, 2015)

Read last night saying Pruitt was not leaving the southeast.

From the Twittersphere 12 hours ago:



> Per @joshnewberg247, #UGA DC Jeremy Pruitt wants to stay down south. Will not interview with Michigan after all.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Nutter clueless yankee post.  The boy don't want no yankee team.  Looks like he and Saban have kissed and made up.  Hate to see him go.




So basically we have swapped D Cords with Saban.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 11, 2015)

So Elfii I ask....If Pruitt is now leaving for Bama, Why isn't Smart all in?


----------



## Scott G (Dec 11, 2015)

*Please help, I am confused:*

Pruitt has a contract for 1.3mil a year through 2018 at UGA. Was there verbiage that the contract was voided if CMR is/was fired? Everyone seems to be worried about Pruitt leaving, so I have to assume either A)such verbiage exists. or B)His potential hire will have to buy him out at UGA first.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> So Elfii I ask....If Pruitt is now leaving for Bama, Why isn't Smart all in?



I am not privy to any of that information. I am just a thug on the sidelines, just like everybody else.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 11, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Nutter clueless yankee post.  The boy don't want no yankee team.  Looks like he and Saban have kissed and made up.  Hate to see him go.



Can you blame him? He probably checked out OSU's recruiting the last few years and who has already commited for 16 and 17 and he don't want nothing to do with Meyer running roughshod over him year after year!!!! Not good for his future plans.

I would say he is a smart man!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 11, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Nutter clueless yankee post.  The boy don't want no yankee team.  Looks like he and Saban have kissed and made up.  Hate to see him go.



I am surprised he ended up back at Bama.  I heard he kicked over a few trashcans on his way out of T-town.  I didn't expect him to be welcomed back.

From a resumé perspective, it makes sense for both parties.

I appreciate what he did for our D at UGA and wish him the best of luck at Bama.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 11, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> I appreciate what he did for our D at UGA and wish him the best of luck at Bama.



You mean getting gashed by every rb with a pulse they played?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 11, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I am not privy to any of that information. I am just a thug on the sidelines, just like everybody else.



I don't think Hayseed Theology is a thug yet
Nickel back said he did not pass the test; but the rest of us probably are


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 11, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You mean getting gashed by every rb with a pulse they played?



Total Defense: 8th
Scoring Defense: 9th

Obviously, Henry ran over us.  He's a great back.  Might win the Heisman.  Bama's O-line kicked our butt that day too.  Not to mention the rain  . Who else ran all over us?  I honestly don't remember.    

I do know that we smothered that high school offense run by a little trade school off North Ave, which is more than the Seminoles can claim.



Matthew6 said:


> I don't think Hayseed Theology is a thug yet
> Nickel back said he did not pass the test; but the rest of us probably are



Thanks for throwing the "yet" in there.  Gives me something to shoot for!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 11, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Total Defense: 8th
> Scoring Defense: 9th
> 
> Obviously, Henry ran over us.  He's a great back.  Might win the Heisman.  Bama's O-line kicked our butt that day too.  Not to mention the rain  . Who else ran all over us?  I honestly don't remember.
> ...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 11, 2015)

Florida put up 413 total and over 250 rushing and they dont even have a pulse on offense..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> hayseed_theology said:
> 
> 
> > Total Defense: 8th
> ...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah pedro misses all the errors he needs to learn english more better.


----------



## goblue (Dec 11, 2015)

He cancelled his meeting today with Harbaugh. Knew Michigan didn't have a chance and figured it was probably to help with the $$$$...... Very Les Miles of him.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 11, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Total Defense: 8th
> Scoring Defense: 9th
> 
> Obviously, Henry ran over us.  He's a great back.  Might win the Heisman.  Bama's O-line kicked our butt that day too.  Not to mention the rain  . Who else ran all over us?  I honestly don't remember.
> ...



Tech's offense wasn't the problem, our's was.


Didn't the Gators run for a record number of yards against UGA last year?  The same Gators that FSU held under 100 total rushing yards the same year, and that was a defense that we complained about all year.

How about this year?  We held the Gators to a gift safety.  How did Pruitt's defense look against them?

FSU is the only team in the nation to never give up more than 25 in a single game this year.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Florida put up 413 total and over 250 rushing and they dont even have a pulse on offense..



Pruit was perplexed by that complicated "We can't throw the ball" scheme that the Gata employs.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2015)

Pruitt liked the longer, leaner guys that were better suited for stopping the spread. Kirby will be recruiting bigger guys on both sides of the ball. It may take a couple recruiting cycles to get the type of guys he wants, but hopefully we'll see a difference there.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 11, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Tech's offense wasn't the problem, our's was.
> 
> 
> Didn't the Gators run for a record number of yards against UGA last year?  The same Gators that FSU held under 100 total rushing yards the same year, and that was a defense that we complained about all year.
> ...



Yes, Florida set a record against us last year, but I was kinda asking who else ran all over us this year.  I went back and looked, and as you mentioned, Florida ran the ball against us pretty well this year too.

As to my original quote that you brought into question, I appreciate that Pruitt improved our defense. As I mentioned, 8th in the nation in total D, and 9th in scoring D.  That's not too shabby. I never said that we had the best defense in the country, or in the SEC, or even in the East.  But Pruitt definitely improved it.  That doesn't make him the greatest DC ever.  That doesn't make him "the greatest defensive mind in all of football, not just college." As you have pointed out, we had our low points, but we are in much better shape now than when he arrived.  I appreciate that.  We aren't where we want to be yet, but Pruitt got us headed in the right direction.  On the other hand, I am not disappointed that he is leaving after all that I've heard about him causing problems with other coaches.  

I was joking about the GT game.  That was a fluke.  Your defense put up similar numbers to ours, but if UGA and FSU played tomorrow, I'd pick FSU.  And yes, y'all have had the Gators' number.  Congrats.  That's something to build on. Maybe next year y'all can figure out that high school offense.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 11, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Yes, Florida set a record against us last year, but I was kinda asking who else ran all over us this year.  I went back and looked, and as you mentioned, Florida ran the ball against us pretty well this year too.
> 
> As to my original quote that you brought into question, I appreciate that Pruitt improved our defense. As I mentioned, 8th in the nation in total D, and 9th in scoring D.  That's not too shabby. I never said that we had the best defense in the country, or in the SEC, or even in the East.  But Pruitt definitely improved it.  That doesn't make him the greatest DC ever.  That doesn't make him "the greatest defensive mind in all of football, not just college." As you have pointed out, we had our low points, but we are in much better shape now than when he arrived.  I appreciate that.  We aren't where we want to be yet, but Pruitt got us headed in the right direction.  On the other hand, I am not disappointed that he is leaving after all that I've heard about him causing problems with other coaches.
> 
> I was joking about the GT game.  That was a fluke.  Your defense put up similar numbers to ours, but if UGA and FSU played tomorrow, I'd pick FSU.  And yes, y'all have had the Gators' number.  Congrats.  That's something to build on. Maybe next year y'all can figure out that high school offense.



You have to take into account the offenses UGA faced this year, too. 


Pruitt did a good job improving UGA defense.  I just like to give the Dawg fans a hard time after all th etrash I heard directed at FSU when he went to Athens.  He is a good DC, but I think he was helped out ALOT by the athletes he inherited from Stoops at FSU.

Good luck with Smart (but not too much).


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 11, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Pruitt liked the longer, leaner guys that were better suited for stopping the spread. Kirby will be recruiting bigger guys on both sides of the ball. It may take a couple recruiting cycles to get the type of guys he wants, but hopefully we'll see a difference there.



How do we know what Pruitt likes?  He hasn't stayed anywhere long enough to coach "his guys".  Now, he'll go out and recruit who Saban tells him to.

Pretty sure a Kirby Smart defense won't get beat down by a power back like Pruitt's have.


----------



## Scott G (Dec 11, 2015)

Scott G said:


> *Please help, I am confused:*
> 
> Pruitt has a contract for 1.3mil a year through 2018 at UGA. Was there verbiage that the contract was voided if CMR is/was fired? Everyone seems to be worried about Pruitt leaving, so I have to assume either A)such verbiage exists. or B)His potential hire will have to buy him out at UGA first.


No one?


----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2015)

Scott G said:


> No one?



https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/how-much-money-uga-owes-richt-pruitt-and-schottenheimer


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> hayseed_theology said:
> 
> 
> > Total Defense: 8th
> ...


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 11, 2015)

On the bright side hayseed. Bama has the #1 rushing defense and that coach is at ga now.


----------



## Scott G (Dec 11, 2015)

DSGB said:


> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/how-much-money-uga-owes-richt-pruitt-and-schottenheimer



Thanks. I guess I am still confused in that I don't remember UGA ever officially announcing Pruitt was released or the Kirby had no plans of retaining him. Still curious what the back room talks are. If Pruitt had been told he wasn't staying and to look elsewhere, or did he decide to get while the gettin was good. According to that link/article it plays a major role in how much UGA owes him.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2015)

Scott G said:


> Thanks. I guess I am still confused in that I don't remember UGA ever officially announcing Pruitt was released or the Kirby had no plans of retaining him. Still curious what the back room talks are. If Pruitt had been told he wasn't staying and to look elsewhere, or did he decide to get while the gettin was good. According to that link/article it plays a major role in how much UGA owes him.



He knew the first day that Smart was hired to start looking. He was only looking one way and that was back home. Saban didn't want him at Auburn because that was his plan B. Saban moved quickly for that very reason. Saban and kirby are playing chess just not with each other. Pruitt is being named the next post Saban coach already.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 11, 2015)

UGA is keeping things quiet for sure Scott. Hope it all turns out good for the dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> UGA is keeping things quiet for sure Scott. Hope it all turns out good for the dawgs



Kirby hasn't coached the first game yet but he has played the game just like his teacher up to this point.


----------



## Scott G (Dec 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby hasn't coached the first game yet but he has played the game just like his teacher up to this point.



On the surface he definitely seems to have learned well.


----------

